# Found a low cost timing belt tool set



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

1.9L ?

ctd is 2.0?

does the 1.9L use the same parts?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

for 2.0 

Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Astra J > Engine > Engine mechanics - 2.0L Diesel (LCD, LBS, LBX, LBY) > Repair Instructions - On Vehicle > Timing Belt Replacement

• EN-956-1 Extension
• EN-46788 Crankshaft Fixing Tool
• EN-46789 Camshaft Locking Tool
• EN-47634 Camshaft Sprocket Holding Tool

LUZ isnt listed, but further googling EN-46789 Camshaft Locking Tool Pair this pages says the tools are good for LUZ (our motor)


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

im a couple years plus away from tb change, for sure buying the parts myself, still unsure whether take it to my indy mech or diy.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> im a couple years plus away from tb change, for sure buying the parts myself, still unsure whether take it to my indy mech or diy.


I'm with you. I'm Gung hoe to do it now but who knows what'll be going on when that time comes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try this instead:

Chevy Cruze Timing Tools
EDIT: IF your picky and you have a diesel - try this one instead grumble [email protected]$$ grumble

:sarcasm:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Try this instead:
> 
> Chevy Cruze Timing Tools


thatll work real good on a diesel


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> thatll work real good on a diesel


Oh Well! Can't say I didn't try. And at least it says it's for a Cruze, I just didn't look at the displacement volumes. :huh:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Try this instead:
> 
> Chevy Cruze Timing Tools
> EDIT: IF your picky and you have a diesel - try this one instead grumble [email protected]$$ grumble
> ...


thatll work on the vcdi motor that the odd european/aussie member on here has

not for the 2014-15 motors here in north america.

but go ahead and keep posting garbage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Try this instead:
> 
> Chevy Cruze Timing Tools
> EDIT: IF your picky and you have a diesel - try this one instead grumble [email protected]$$ grumble
> ...


I don't think either of those will work for the US diesel.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> thatll work on the vcdi motor that the odd european/aussie member on here has
> 
> not for the 2014-15 motors here in north america.
> 
> but go ahead and keep posting garbage.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

How about this

http://www.freedomracing.com/1-9l-2-0l-diesel-engine-setting-locking-tool-kit-am-5886a.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkola said:


> How about this
> 
> 1.9L 2.0L Diesel Engine Setting Locking Tool Kit


I believe there are multiple 2.0 L engines. Not sure if the US engine would have compatibility with euro 1.9 as far as timing belt tools go.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sparkola said:


> How about this
> 
> 1.9L 2.0L Diesel Engine Setting Locking Tool Kit


the 2.0 luz motor is not listed for this

BUT elsewhere from that seller, the cam locking tool that is part of this kit is promoted as for the LUZ.

so which is right?


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes I noticed that too about the cam locks being listed. I bet it would work I mean we got 2 cams and a crank to lock, right?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sparkola said:


> Yes I noticed that too about the cam locks being listed. I bet it would work I mean we got 2 cams and a crank to lock, right?


yes

its crazy...the full kit (including the two cam locks) you posted is cheaper than just the two cam locks from the same seller.


----------

